# Help, Identity Theft, no joke:(



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

I just got a letter from IRS saying someone has filed a tax return using my Social Security #.  It tells me to check with bank, bla bla bla, but ain't it grand I get this on the weekend, and a holiday weekend when there is not a damn thing I can do


The tax period is December 31, 2013.  That seems weird, I haven't filed any because nothing earned in 2013, I was in school.

Feedback welcome, I am upset to say the least, could use some input you guys  Denise

PS it even says to report it to the police, and Fed. Trade Commission


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 24, 2014)

I would do as the letter says, and report it. Those agencies will handle the matter. If you should need information at a later date, make sure you write down the name of who you talked to when you reported it, the date, and everything they told you. Then file that information away. Ask these agencies to keep you updated about the status of the case. Maybe someone else here has had a similar experience and can shed light on what happens in such cases.


----------



## Harley (May 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Keep hearing more and more of it. Also keep hearing about a scam using the IRS. Was it a real letter?


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

So sorry, nwlady, that this happened to you.
DO check with your bank and you need to talk to one of their main people....not just a teller. 
This letter itself could be a fraud... you need to either go to your nearest Social Security office in person with the letter in hand (preferably) == or at LEAST talk to an agent on the phone.... In the meantime, try to relax and not worry about it...that won't help anything... this CAN be straightened out... In the meantime make a COPY of the letter you got and keep it someplace in your home where it is safe and out of sight.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks all,

I will follow the letter's instructions, come Tuesday.  Also, yes, it is a genuine notice from IRS.  I thought of that as well, but it's the "real deal".  Thanks again to all who replied.  I am just going to try hard to relax through this weekend.  It seems funny that things can be going so much better in a person's life, and then something has to come in and threaten to spoil it all.  I suppose that is life though isn't it.

Really glad I have this forum, there is always someone around, even on holidays  big hugs peeps, Denise


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

A GOOD WARNING: :danger:

NEVER NEVER NEVER give out your Social Security number online for ANY REASON... No honest company will ever ask you for it in the name of 'wanting to check your ID' ... Say for instance, if you are ordering something online and they ask for your S.S. number, do NOT order...but report them instead. It will be a dishonest scam.


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

Denise, The same thing happened to us this year. We go to our local Senior Citizens Center every year, so that AARP can file our taxes. This year, two days after we filed, the AARP rep called to tell us that someone else had already filed on our taxes. This was a month after someone had hacked our bank account for $1500.00.
We had to call the IRS and report that we been hacked and that we had not been able to file our taxes for 2013, because AARP had informed us that our taxes had already been filed by someone else.
The IRS sent us paperwork to fill out and return, which we did. They told us it could take up to 180 days to get it straightened out. 
We also had to close out our bank account, and start a totally new account. Then we had to call all of our creditors, and give them new information. We also had to explain that everything was going to take a couple of months to catch up on our bills.
It is a lot paperwork, and we now have to remember a whole new set of account numbers.
I'm sorry you will have to go through all the me4ss attached to being hacked.
But it is important that you close out your present bank account, and open a new account. We too are on a very tight budget, and I know how hard this is going to be for you. I hope they haven't got into all your accounts 
:sorry:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> A GOOD WARNING: :danger:
> 
> NEVER NEVER NEVER give out your Social Security number online for ANY REASON... No honest company will ever ask you for it in the name of 'wanting to check your ID' ... Say for instance, if you are ordering something online and they ask for your S.S. number, do NOT order...but report them instead. It will be a dishonest scam.



Ok Betty, I don't think I ever have, but I honestly don't remember.  You can be sure I will be more careful from now on though  Seems I always have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Denise, The same thing happened to us this year. We go to our local Senior Citizens Center every year, so that AARP can file our taxes. This year, two days after we filed, the AARP rep called to tell us that someone else had already filed on our taxes. This was a month after someone had hacked our bank account for $1500.00.
> We had to call the IRS and report that we been hacked and that we had not been able to file our taxes for 2013, because AARP had informed us that our taxes had already been filed by someone else.
> The IRS sent us paperwork to fill out and return, which we did. They told us it could take up to 180 days to get it straightened out.
> We also had to close out our bank account, and start a totally new account. Then we had to call all of our creditors, and give them new information. We also had to explain that everything was going to take a couple of months to catch up on our bills.
> ...



Well, maybe it will be good in a way, to start over, and really get things in order.  I need to have this all straightened out before it's time to draw my SS when I turn 62 in December. I'm going to go do some other things now, I don't want to think about all this, but I sure appreciate everyone's help Denise


----------



## Harley (May 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Ok Betty, I don't think I ever have, but I honestly don't remember.  You can be sure I will be more careful from now on though *Seems I always have to learn the hard way*.




Seems we have something in common..


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

Your welcome, Denise!; and Vixenator: Your statement "Seems I always to learn the hard way" reminds me of a post on FB that said: 
"I never make the same mistake twice, I usually make it five or six times just to make sure."  THAT I could relate to!! HEH~~!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Your welcome, Denise!; and Vixenator: Your statement "Seems I always to learn the hard way" reminds me of a post on FB that said:
> "I never make the same mistake twice, I usually make it five or six times just to make sure."  THAT I could relate to!! HEH~~!!



That's hilarious Bettyann, and I had never heard that one!!  Yep, that's me alright, over and over until I've got the perfect "screw-up" LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Nwlady, first person I thought of was Ina.  Here's an article about it, and some links that may be useful in the last few paragraphs...http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29132316


----------



## kcvet (May 24, 2014)

copy machines store all your personal info. and a big source for thieves


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Ok, am I losing my one, remaining marble, or does filing a tax return with my SS# mean they are filing on money I paid for taxes?  If that's true, they didn't get much since I did not work the year of 2013.  I worked 2 days at a callcenter.  I'm really confused.  Do they file just "thinking" they might score?  I think they picked the wrong SS# and if this is all true, they should go to jail for even trying right?


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

Sea, Thanks for the link. Michael and I are going to print it out for anyone we can get interested in it. :thanks:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 24, 2014)

Denise, this could be someone who stole your identity so they could use it to get a job.  Thy may have actually been working somewhere under your information and name.   With all the illegal people we have sneaking in here nowdays, this is happening more and more. I read that there is so much of it, that SS does not even try to track it down until the person reports that their SS is being used, then they find out which person belongs to the number, and prosecute the false user.
Report it to police right now !   They will be busy since it is a holiday weekend, but at least it will get the ball rolling in stopping this, and they may have more helpful information to give you. Plus, if by chance, it is a scam, they should be able to also tell that from looking at the letter. 
Do make at least one copy, more is better, and use the copies when you report it, and need to give out a copy. Keep the original in a safe place. 
Do NOT overlook anyone, even your roommates, as possible perpetrators of this crime. Many people discover that it is even a relative that has done this to them. 
My daughter went through this, never did find out how the woman got her information, and the police never were able to arrest and convict her either. She managed to even apply for college loans using my daughter's info. 
Getting on of those free credit reports will help you see where all your information might have been used.
Do what you can, and then try to let it go until Tuesday.


----------



## Bettyann (May 24, 2014)

I kinda wonder how they do this, too, Denise!! Where do they get the W2's? 
Guess we wouldn't make very clever crooks, eh?? :greedy_dollars:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 24, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> I kinda wonder how they do this, too, Denise!! Where do they get the W2's?
> Guess we wouldn't make very clever crooks, eh?? :greedy_dollars:


They are not likely filing with her W-2 forms, they somehow got her SS number, and used that to get a job, and are now hoping to get back whatever taxes they had to pay for the year. I read a good book about identity thieves, and it said even if you don't have money or good credit for them to use, they can and do use the SS to get a job, and even for medical purposes. The book told about one lady who had some kind of an operation in her medical records, and had no idea until her doctor asked about it, and she said she never had that kind of an operation.
Other thieves get ID made in your name, and when they are arrested, it is YOU who the police are looking for when the guy doesn't show up for court ! ! 
It is a dangerous world out there. I wish I still had the book, but think I left it when we moved last fall.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

True Bettyann,

I have enough stress being a law-abiding citizen


----------



## DRK (May 24, 2014)

The extra income they made might increase your SS check when you retire


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 31, 2014)

NWL, What ever happened when you reported this to the police, and what did they tell you ?? Are you finding out more about what happened ?
I think that if you do one of those free credit reports (like credit Karma), then it will show you if they have used your identity to buy anything, or do anything else, so you can also report that to the police. That is what my daughter had to do, otherwise she would have been responsible for all of the stuff the thief charged using her identity. It all needs to go to the police right away so they can try and catch the person responsible.
Looking forward to a good news update from you on this !


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I just got a letter from IRS saying someone has filed a tax return using my Social Security #.  It tells me to check with bank, bla bla bla, but ain't it grand I get this on the weekend, and a holiday weekend when there is not a damn thing I can do
> 
> 
> The tax period is December 31, 2013.  That seems weird, I haven't filed any because nothing earned in 2013, I was in school.
> ...



Was this letter you "just got"  via  E-MAIL ?  If so, it's probably spam.  Or was it dropped in the house mailbox?


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Good question Falcon. Anything I get in email, I toss. It's spam and a con.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 31, 2014)

I had my identity stolen once. They sent it back the next day with a note saying there's no way in hell they'd want to be me.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2014)

One way you can easily lose control of your SS number is to carry your Medicare card in your wallet. Your Medicare number is the same as your SS number. It drives me crazy when they automatically ask for that at doctors' offices, as if you are carrying it around with you all the time. It's as bad as carrying around your SS card. All you have to do is lose your wallet.


----------

